# Looking for Athletic Tee ( 100% Poly) for vinyl transfer



## shirtspewpew (Jul 21, 2015)

What's a good tshirt brand & model that will allow vinyl heat transfer.. Can i also use standard thermoflex?

A client of mine is asking for something similar to ' Nike Dri-FIT '


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello! Most t-shirts will accept a vinyl heat transfer just fine. Just be aware of the fabric. Polyester and cotton usually accept the same heat transfer adhesives, but Nylon usually requires a different material. Also, stretchable fabrics should be paired with stretchable materials.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Sanmar Sport Fabrics are good as well as Augusta and I like a few of Pennants shirts alot. 
Note I personally would use Siser Easy Weed as it is thinner and on these thin fabrics the old school heat press media is kinda thick feeling. Most people want a light weight print on these fabrics.

Rick


----------

